# Teaching



## stefan.naude (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi my wife is a English teacher and we are lookign into going to Dubai for 2 years.It seems like one of the benfits of teaching is that you get accomodation included as part of your package.

Is there any one that have made use of this benefit.Is this decent accomodation ?

I also need to understand the process.Do you normally go over and then start to work whilst your employer sort out your resident Visa ( or working visa wahtever they call it)

When do you do a medical examination in Dubai or before you go over and start to work?

Thanks for yoru comments


----------



## th3_m4n_wh0_su3d_g0d (Jan 20, 2009)

stefan.naude said:


> Hi my wife is a English teacher and we are lookign into going to Dubai for 2 years.It seems like one of the benfits of teaching is that you get accomodation included as part of your package.
> 
> Is there any one that have made use of this benefit.Is this decent accomodation ?
> 
> ...


If you have already found a job then the Employer should issue an Employment Visa which is valid for 30 days from the date of arrival. Your Employer must process your work permit and residency visa in under 30 days.

If you haven't found a job yet then you could get a visit visa ,valid for 30 days, and join the rest of us job seekers who still haven't got lucky.

There are Employers who provide accomodation as part of the package or atleast give home allowance. But not all of 'em. How good the acccomodation is depends highly on your ethnicity, your profession and the company you are working in. 

You don't have to worry about the work permit process as all companies have atleast one, if not a few, PRO who'd take care of everything including your medical examination. Before you commit yourself investigate more about the company's reputation.

An English teacher should get about 2000-6000 in Indian Schools and 5000-15000 in British and American Schools. I am not sure however. 

Good luck


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

I know the teachers at my kids' school get housed in apartment in the Tecom area which is of a good standard even though the actual area is a bit of a building site at the moment. The more a school charges for fees, generally the better the pay and conditions of it's teachers. This applies even if the schools are within the same organisation. (Gems, for example). There is a website that teachers post on but I can't for the life of my remember what it is.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

TESconnect, TES connect, education recruitment, teaching jobs, teacher jobs, teaching vacancy, teaching vacancies, school jobs, school vacancies, education, teacher, teaching resources, teacher training, education jobs, school teacher, jobs in teachi

Here you go. Also has a forum so you can ask teachers already here.

You get blood tests and x-rays once you're here.


----------

